# What is pixel clock ?



## DELETED 02/27/2022

I'm trying to figure out what a pixel clock is, referring to CRT monitors. What happens if this rate is exceeded ?


----------



## gcavan

The pixel clock (or dot clock) is the speed at which the pixels are transmitted such that a full frame of pixels fits within one refresh cycle. For example, a VGA's dot clock set to 25MHz (corresponding to 25 million pixels per second) is just enough to display a resolution of 640x480 at 60Hz (note the active display is only a part of the frame). Most higher resolution video can therefore use a wide range of dot clocks, well above 25Hz, with the current range allowing enough bandwith to easily exceed 1600x1200 at a 100Hz


----------



## pip22

"Pixel Clock" refers to the graphics adapter, not the monitor.


----------



## Tyree

pip22 said:


> "Pixel Clock" refers to the graphics adapter, not the monitor.


Not entirely accurate. Pixel (Dot Clock) can also refer to monitors.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

Ok I think I get it. So if the pixel clock is exceeded then the monitor won't show the full amount of pixels ?


----------

